
Ev’s Advice For Startups: “Do Something Awesome” - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/09/evs-advice-for-startups-do-something-awesome/
======
Timothee
The quote in the title is kind of silly: do something awesome? Well, yeah.

But I thought the second part was more interesting:

 _"Try not to get caught up in the echo chamber. That is probably the toughest
thing when you are trying to break out and do something original.

A lot of things are evolutionary, and it is easy to get caught up on what the
geek subculture thinks."_

That's actually hard because you have to explain why that new
technology/app/gadget is so cool and interesting. It might be evident to you
as a geek/hacker, but if the gap with mainstream is too big, it will get lost.

